# Windows 10 upgrade



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Come on guys, help a guy out here. I keep getting messages that *I NEED* to upgrade to Windows 10.

The messages are becoming more frequent and persistent. Almost to the point, that I no longer have a choice in the matter.

What's the scoop?  Do I have or need to? Is this an issue that Trump needs to address?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

lol, I am putting it off as long as possible. We still run 7 at work and I'm used to it and when I first saw the windows 8 platform, I didn't care for it. I think 10 has the same desktop configuration, etc, so I'm an old dog and don't want to have to learn new tricks. Normally windows will stop supporting a product 3-5 years after they introduce it, so I think the demise of 7 is not imminent, but windows would sure like everyone to go to 10. I'm getting the same messages and basically ignoring and closing them. won't do it until I absolutely am forced to, especially since I still use 7 at work 100% of the time. Don't have time to learn the switch over to 10 because I want to retire by the end of this year if possible and am not into learning new stuff now. Maybe if I have more time after I retire, I will make the switch and learn how to use it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just bought a new PC with Win 10. Its not bad. Better than 8. But, I personally wouldn't upgrade to it. You may have some issues with something not rking right.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

In order to stop Microsoft bugging you to upgrade/update to Windows 10 you need to uninstall Windows update KB3035583 from your computer.......

*
Go to control panel
Open Programs and Features
Click on View Installed Updates
Uninstall KB3035583*


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> In order to stop Microsoft bugging you to upgrade/update to Windows 10 you need to uninstall Windows update KB3035583 from your computer.......
> 
> *
> Go to control panel
> ...


While this can help prevent Windows 10 from installing, you may still get reminder popups that want you to upgrade. 
A better option is to install the GWX control panel that blocks all the Win10 upgrade crap. I installed it on mine and haven't seen any popups. 
I do review each update that Windows Update wants me to install to make sure they're not trying an end run on me.
Info here: Ultimate Outsider - Software Downloads 
It's the GWX Conttol Panel that you want to download/install. You can open it at any time that you decide you would (might) like to upgrade to Win10. Free program, no ads or popups with it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Windows 7 to 10 was not a difficult adjustment for me. The controls are quite similar; mostly they just look different. 10 does seem to spy on me a lot, but I don't care (a human spy would be bored to tears).


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

PT--maybe I am old fashioned but I miss windows 95.98. I could work with it. customize it.. it was a pleasure

window 7 is ok

the rest are ram and memory consuming POS IMHO

I refuse to upgrade --it just take sup space and slows down my computer--again MHO

bought a use dapple macbook--love it--it is what a computer should be--spoiled me


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

I woke up one morning and my desktop had upgraded to 10 all on it's own. As soon as I got home from work, I backed up all my documents and stuff and wiped it with a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. It does everything Windows did for me in the past, it's free, and it's unbelievably stable. Everything in the house now runs some flavor of Linux.

When Windows 8 came out with the tiles, I started looking into Linux as a replacement. I installed Ubuntu on an old Windows 7 laptop and got familiar with it. Over the last two years, I slowly migrated everything but the desktop computer. My desktop computer is also my media server and I had resisted going to the trouble of delving into Linux network file sharing, but it only took me two days to get all the bugs worked out. Now everything runs better than it ever did with Microsoft.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

One wrong click could get you Windows 10 - whether you want it or not

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/one-wrong-click-could-windows-183438395.html


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Echoing RolandD: 'they' installed Windows 10 (w/o my 'permission') under the cover of darkness, the (deleted before the mods do it)!!!


----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

I like Win 10. However there are many who do not. I understand you can upgrade and if within 30 days you are not happy you can re-install Win 7 again quite simply? Check it out.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was getting that on my old computer. I put off and put it off. the computer stopped working right. it was locking up. I just went and got a new one with it on already. I like it so far.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

How to get Windows 7's Start menu in Windows 10
How to get Windows 7's Start menu in Windows 10 | PCWorld


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Come on guys, help a guy out here. I keep getting messages that *I NEED* to upgrade to Windows 10.
> 
> The messages are becoming more frequent and persistent. Almost to the point, that I no longer have a choice in the matter.
> 
> What's the scoop?  Do I have or need to? Is this an issue that Trump needs to address?


*dont do it,* I really don't want to tell you later , I told you so, lol.


----------



## oneoclock (Aug 4, 2011)

Windows 10 is spyware


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> In order to stop Microsoft bugging you to upgrade/update to Windows 10 you need to uninstall Windows update KB3035583 from your computer.......


I had deleted it and they keep trying to sneak it back in as a recommended or optional update. (I keep "hiding" those updates, but they keep sending them back again)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm under the impression that you don't have a choice in the matter, whether you want Windows 10 or not. 

Something about July 10 being the cut-off date?


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

With Linux Ubuntu, you can burn it to a CD and run it from the CD without installing it, so you can try it out. I'm really pleased with it, but I understand that it's not for everybody, although most everyone has been exposed to Linux without even knowing it. Apple's operating systems are based on Linux and Android runs on Linux.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm under the impression that you don't have a choice in the matter, whether you want Windows 10 or not.
> 
> Something about July 10 being the cut-off date?


I believe it's July 29 that the free upgrade ends and you then have to pay for it. If you don't want it until you are ready (and may have to pay for it then), I put a link in an earlier response to this thread for downloading the GWX control panel which will block your computer from downloading and installing Windows 10 until you want to.

Ultimate Outsider - Software Downloads


----------

